# Driving Licence for North Carolina



## r.patel (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,

I have a UK driver's licence - can I use this to hire a car and buy a car once I have moved to Charlotte??

Should I get an IDL before come over?

Thanks!


----------



## chicon (Mar 15, 2010)

*Mixed results*

I had an Australian drivers license without any international drivers license. I could rent at some companies and not at others. I cannot remember which ones.




r.patel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a UK driver's licence - can I use this to hire a car and buy a car once I have moved to Charlotte??
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've never had any problem renting a car in the US on my French license, but if you are in fact "moving to" the state, you may have a limited period of time in which to obtain your North Carolina driver's license. Many states in the US require you to get a local license within 30 days of arrival.

Don't have the time to research in detail for you, but this is the page you want regarding licenses and vehicle registration: NCDOT Division of Motor Vehicles: Moving?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## retep (Mar 10, 2010)

As Bevdeforges said - 

"..... but if you are in fact "moving to" the state, you may have a limited period of time in which to obtain your North Carolina driver's license. Many states in the US require you to get a local license within 30 days of arrival."

The same goes for in Florida. Without a Florida DL, you can't buy a car on your name or drive one. You can only drive rental cars with your foreign licence.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Get the IDL before coming over. I worked for a national car rental until moving and it was a requirement for international drivers.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Get the IDL before coming over. I worked for a national car rental until moving and it was a requirement for international drivers.


It shouldn't be since it's only a translation.....and a UK license is in English already! However, as you say, some rental places require it and I've also heard of it being demanded when insuring a car on a UK license. So spend the tenner or whatever and bring one. If you don't need it, it ain't a great loss.

Also, it's a good idea to secure a local license ASAP. It will not only leep you within the law (most places require one after 30 days) but will also lower your insurance costs and is the main form of ID over here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just looked at fiji, and didnt read the post


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I just looked at fiji, and didnt read the post


It's more than enough to turn a girl's head.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It truly is... the bestest corals come out of fiji


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> Get the IDL before coming over. I worked for a national car rental until moving and it was a requirement for international drivers.


Odd, I've never had the car rental people ask for an IDL in the US - and I've rented on both a German and a French license over the last 15 or 20 years.

I found the IDL to be a bit of a waste, actually. For use in Europe, it at least translates the level of US license to the standardized European categories. But other than that, I've never had occasion to use the one I paid for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Just to add another quick note. Getting a driver's license in the US is probably easier and cheaper than anywhere else in the world, so just grab the study book at your local Department of Transportation office, cram for a weekend, and then take the test. The actual driving part should be simple for anyone who has ever driven a car--just remember to adjust your mirrors and put your seatbelt on


----------

